# [AUT]Telefonverträge erst nach Bestätigung  gültig



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2011)

ots.at: Gesetzgeber geht gegen "Cold Calling" vor Erweitertes Rücktrittsrecht, Lotterien und Glückspiele nichtig =



> ...Maßnahmen, durch die die in letzter Zeit um sich greifende Praxis der unerwünschten Telefonwerbung ("Cold Calling") eingedämmt werden soll. Die neuen (...) Bestimmungen verlangen zur Gültigkeit derartiger Verträge nunmehr eine innerhalb einer Woche abgesandte schriftliche Bestätigung seitens des Unternehmers an die VerbraucherInnen. In einem von den Regierungsparteien eingebrachten Abänderungsantrag zur Regierungsvorlage wird zudem klargestellt, *dass "Cold Calling"- Verträge im Zusammenhang mit Gewinnzusagen und Wett- und Lotteriedienstleistungen absolut nichtig sind. *[...]
> ...überdies ein spezielles Rücktrittsrecht vorgesehen, dessen siebentägige Frist mit dem Zeitpunkt der erstmaligen Erbringung der Dienstleistung zu laufen beginnt. Wenn allerdings die Dienstleistung erst nach ihrer Erbringung fakturiert wird, dann wiederum beginnt die Rücktrittsfrist erst mit dem Einlangen der ersten Rechnung beim Verbraucher.
> [...]
> M. machte zudem aber auch auf den internationalen Aspekt der Telefonbetrügereien aufmerksam und meinte, [es]
> ...



Frau Aigner?


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2011)

*AW: [AUT]Telefonverträge erst nach Bestätigung  gültig*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frau Aigner?



Optimist !


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2011)

*AW: [AUT]Telefonverträge erst nach Bestätigung  gültig*

Die geht lieber schön essen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, mit wem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2011)

*AW: [AUT]Telefonverträge erst nach Bestätigung  gültig*

In Österreich gibt ers ein neues Gesetz gegen Telefonbetrüger. Hierzulande braucht man das ja nicht, oder, Frau Aigner?
Neues Gesetz gegen Telefonbetrüger - oesterreich.ORF.at


> "Netzbetreiber schweigen und verrechnen"
> Um diese Tricks einzudämmen, will Maier*  auch die Netzbetreiber in die Pflicht nehmen*:
> :dafuer:
> "Diese schweigen zu  derartigen Kosten, hinterfragen sie nicht und verrechnen sie. Wir  brauchen ein Gesetz gegen Missbräuche. Es kann nicht sein, dass alle  Mehrwert-Dienste den Kunden weiterverrechnet werden."


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2011)

*AW: [AUT]Telefonverträge erst nach Bestätigung  gültig*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In Österreich gibt ers ein neues Gesetz gegen Telefonbetrüger. Hierzulande braucht man das ja nicht, oder, Frau Aigner?


Willst du allen Ernstes den in Jahrzehnten mühsam  erkämpften Neoliberalismus
 in Frage stellen? 

>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------

